# Is GOMAD safe?



## ectoman (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi guys been looking into the GOMAD (gallon of milk a day) and was wondering what people thought of the amount you have to consume and any negative health effects it could have? If I drink a gallon (8 pints!) whole fat milk a day I will be consuming 567.5% of my saturated fat RDA in one day. I know its a 1-2 month short term thing but surely this cant be good even if its only 8 weeks!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

wont be too bad for you short term, youl probably gain a lot of fat and be sh1ttin through the eye of a needle though


----------



## ectoman (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks. Suprised more people dont do it really?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They have a diet that uses only milk, you drink as much as you want during the day and they lose weight.

Would think it would produce alot of phlem myself but hell, iv seen worse things suggested.


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I know a few people who did this in the late 80's, none of them have had any health problems as far as i know..

I cant see a problem doing this for a short period of time.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Cows milk is for baby cows


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dixie normus said:


> Cows milk is for baby cows


True dat, but mothers milk gave me the worst smelling gas in my life and people wanted to kill me.

True story


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I drink 4 pints of milk a day so half a gallon gives me about 75g of protein which is about 3rd of what i need to get in so its pretty good. I drink orange top the one below green its skimmed 1% fat lowest calories.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

hackskii said:


> True dat, *but mothers milk gave me the worst smelling gas in my life* and people wanted to kill me.
> 
> True story


how many months ago was that??? :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

coflex said:


> how many months ago was that??? :lol:


10 years ago.

I did it for the anabolic response of mothers milk.

Gastric distress comes to mind.

Do not drink mothers milk.

Bad idea.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Bitty! 

ApBVJMfUjbs[/MEDIA]]





:innocent:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lol

I am telling you that you drink mothers milk late in life you will suffer the conciquences...................lol

Hell half no fury of the mothers milk:lol:

Dont believe me?

Test these waters with that one:lol:

And to think mothers milk late in life is something that promotes IGF-1:lol:


----------



## WhatTheSupp (Dec 27, 2009)

I drink roughly 4 pints a day but of skimmed - think 8 pints full fat is a bit intense lol but should pack on the weight


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

You know, since I first read this thread the other day - I've only gone and bowsered about 8 pints of blue top down + 3 litres of tesco finest gold top in....I'm meant to be dieting ffs... :cursing: ....Cheers OP :tongue:


----------



## ectoman (Oct 13, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> You know, since I first read this thread the other day - I've only gone and bowsered about 8 pints of blue top down + 3 litres of tesco finest gold top in....I'm meant to be dieting ffs... :cursing: ....Cheers OP :tongue:


No problem matey 

After being on this thing for a few days its left me bloated a few times but strangely craving more of the white stuff! Should get me piling on the weight!


----------



## stewy1973 (Oct 6, 2010)

im currently drinking 4 pints a day of skimmed milk, will it be ok to go up to 8 pints to get extra protien in.


----------

